# What size trany cooler



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I just picked up a second Jeep for plowing. It has an auto trany (my last auto was 10 years ago. I hate plowing with an auto... but I wont be driving it) any way, its a 2000 TJ 6cyl with an auto tany. I know I need a trany cooler for it. "they" dont list a size for the jeep. I know too small is no good, too large is no good, so what size trany cooler?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Im no expert b ut I dont think that a bigger than manufacturer cooler will hurt the tranny. Over heating is what helps kill a tranny. JMO. You ll know for sure when during the plowing check the heat with your hand that is coming off the tranny cooler lines if you cant hold your hand on the line you ll know that the cooler isnt over cooling the oil.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

There are a couple of B&M brand coolers for TJ's mentioned in this thread 
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/what-size-auto-trans-cooler-636443/

and also an install write-up here for a TJ.
http://www.stu-offroad.com/engine/transcooler/transcool-1.htm

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're looking to put a gauge on it to monitor the temps B&M makes a decent one that comes as a kit - gauge, sender, wire, gauge pod and two fittings for tapping into the tranny hard line (but you only need to use one (the 3/8th's fitting fit the line for my 42rle) the other is too small). I picked one up from Summit Racing. 40something bucks.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Install a trans temp gauge. As Waterboss said, B&M makes a nice one that comes with a block to "T" it into your line.

I went with an Autometer on my XJ, and weld-in bung, put it in last week.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good, where did you get it?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

theplowmeister;839558 said:


> Looks good, where did you get it?


www.summitracing.com Gauge was $46, pod $21, weld-in bung $7

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ATM-2640/
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ATM-2260/


----------

